# work in progress: toolchest



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Am new to this forum (been a while on the Ubeaut woodwork forum though) so I thought I'd post a couple of pics of a toolchest I started a while ago out of the cheapest wood I could find (the missus only lets me spend money on nice wood if it ends up in the house.... ).
I still need to make the drawers and all the various rest to lay my tools on. 
The toolchest is 2.1 meters tall, 1.2 wide.
THis may be a work in progress for a while since I have to make a bed before I can get back to it. Comments and criticisms appreciated!
Cheers
Steph


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Steph welcome to the forum. Nice tool chest I like to work with pine also. Also like the jointery did you hand cut the fingers.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Steph

Good to have you, your at the right place here for a wealth of info in all things timber.

It will be nice to see your work and in steps looking fwd to some nice photos 

Cheers from Noel


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums, Steph! That is one fine looking tool chest you have there. Be sure to post pics of the finished product.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanx for your nice welcome !!!!!
I got some few more pictures of stuff I have made but some of them were made up to a couple of years ago so it's not too recent. Should I post them anyway?
Cheers
Steph


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Should I post them anyway?"

Of course, we have the "show & tell" for this very purpose. Welcome to the forum, unlike many academics, you are quite obviously also a practical man, the high standard of your tool chest demonstrates that. For future projects it would be appreciated if you would take a few shots during the making so that we can all see HOW you do things and learn from them or, as I think highly unlikely, suggest alternative methods.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good on ya mate and welcome to the forums.


----------



## stef1611 (Oct 8, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "Should I post them anyway?"
> 
> Of course, we have the "show & tell" for this very purpose. Welcome to the forum, unlike many academics, you are quite obviously also a practical man, the high standard of your tool chest demonstrates that. For future projects it would be appreciated if you would take a few shots during the making so that we can all see HOW you do things and learn from them or, as I think highly unlikely, suggest alternative methods.



Hi Harrysin,

I am not sure you're gonna learn anything from what I do since I only started doing some woodwork a couple of years ago and all I know in the domain I sucked it out from great forum like yours and the ubeaut forum and spending time reading stuff and watching the woodwork channel, woodwhisperer and so on... but I'll still try to put some progress shots for the next projects I'll undertake.... And alternative suggestions and criticisms will be most welcome, taht's how I'll learn more.
In the meantime here are a couple of shot of a bed I am currently making for my parents who will soon be visiting from France. I have done most of the frame at the moment (made of Tassie Oak), there will be 14 raised panels made of Jarrah once finished. I am in the process of glueing the boards for the panels, more on that soon....

Hey Timeman ! I see you live in the Gong !!! great looking turned bowls, where do you get your burls from?

Cheers everyone and cheers to Dr Zook who gave me a true Aussie greeting... 
Steph


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Steph, that is going to be one awesome bed. Can't wait to see the finished product. I bet your parents will be thrilled to sleep on something hand crafted by their very own son.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm almost lost for words Steph., that bed is going to be FANTASTIC. You are obviously a very fast learner. I'm sure we are going to learn a lot from you, especially when you start to take shots during the build.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great work Steph, I'm also looking forward to seeing the finish product.


----------

